# Wifes statement



## lordfire00 (Jun 28, 2014)

Anyone, more towards the women on here. Last night when i got home from work, we were talking a little, and then she asked for a massage, no problem. Well after she fell asleep, i decided to check her text messages, so i know whats going on with her, and i read a text from her *gay friemd*, he had commented to her, that he couldnt believe i didnt recognizr my son in a babu pic.... So anyways, she replies back to him that im a dumbass and i dont recognize anything after so many years or whatever, and everything i do *makes her sick*. 

Does this mean that shes pushing away from me or what? But, but, she asked me to give her a body massage. Please help


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

It sounds like she may be willing to use you, but not respect you. How's your sex life? Does that make her sick too?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I think that this imparted information now merits your fastidious checking out your/her cell phone bill for her texting and calling history over the past few months, greatly in addition to having her email and social websites like FB scrutinized.

Just remember that the iceberg that you see floating by is quite minute, in comparison, to what you don't see of it that is so neatly and covertly hidden from view underneath the water!*


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I get pretty offended at the makes me sick comments. Of course my wife means nausea not emotional sick. But I still bristle at it. I also have trouble reconciling the massage with calling you a dubazz. To me massage is intimate, to my wife it's practical. :scratchhead:
MN


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

You need to confront her OP.

Next time your son is in his room/away, ask her for her phone and pull it up.

Than you ask her for ALL email/facebook account info and go thru her stuff. Chances are high she is already up to no good. 

When you ask, expect it right there and then. DO NOT give her time to delete stuff.

WATCH HER REACTION. That's the key here. Defensiveness/anger etc = she is up to no good.

Be prepared for the worst!


----------



## commonsenseisn't (Aug 13, 2014)

Dang! Sorry she wrote that. 

I hope you forwarded that text to your phone so you have it to put in her face at the right moment. She is being disloyal and disrespectful to you and you should pay attention to what Arbitrator and Married But Happy told you. 

I would go on all out spy mode to see what else she is saying and doing. After gathering evidence (you already have enough, but more would help) I'd explode her life. 

BTW, her gay friend is toxic to your marriage and she needs to go no contact with this person if she values your relationship. You have to wonder how many other toxic friends/lovers she has. 

I don't know how offensive you find her comment but if my wife said that to someone I wouldn't tolerate it and would be extremely harsh in how I responded. But that's just me.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

commonsenseisn't said:


> BTW, her gay friend is toxic to your marriage and she needs to go no contact with this person if she values your relationship. You have to wonder how many other toxic friends/lovers she has.


Agreed 



commonsenseisn't said:


> I don't know how offensive you find her comment but if my wife said that to someone I wouldn't tolerate it and would be extremely harsh in how I responded. But that's just me.


x2

I would also expect her to break contact ON HER OWN (without implying that she should).

But first, ask for account details and see what else she got in store for you. Chance are high you only discovered tip of the iceberg.


----------



## lordfire00 (Jun 28, 2014)

First off, thanks for the replies. In just a matter of a few weeks, u guys dont know how much has changed in my marriage and i blame this all on my in-laws. I have become so depressed inside...


----------



## Cubby (Mar 28, 2012)

lordfire, you have quite a few worrisome issues with you wife, don't you? This is the 10th thread you've started in about a month and a half, and most are some variation of your wife not being attracted to you. And now it's in writing. Maybe it's time to cool off with your wife, take her off the pedestal. No more massages.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

lordfire00 said:


> First off, thanks for the replies. In just a matter of a few weeks, u guys dont know how much has changed in my marriage and i blame this all on my in-laws. I have become so depressed inside...


This tells me that your bond with your wife is rather weak.

You 2 can't let people poke at your walls, crush them or penetrate them. Your marriage is a castle that will be constantly under invasion from other people!


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

ok, maybe before you go all spy mode and stuff on her, you sit down and really examine your past interactions with her. Have you been a good hubby, or have you been a little testy, a bit of an *******, maybe insensitive to her needs. Maybe all this is is her venting to her gay friend that she wishes YOU were a more sensitive guy! 

Hey, bring her some flowers or something. If you see a text "I can't believe it, he actually brought me flowers. There might still be hope" then you will know this is correct. If instead she cuts you down in a text message...you know there is serious trouble in toyland.


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

I wouldn't be surprised if she's in love with her gay friend. He may be gay but her is still a man with a penis. 

but I don't think that you should use the fact that he's a man in your argument against their friendship. Because you're going to lose unless you find a smoking gun. that guy supports driving a wedge in your marriage. he's not looking at the family devastation. He's just egging on your wife.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

lordfire00,

If you can, get a copy of those text messages. What I've done in the past is to open the message on the cell and then use a copier to get copy. I suggest this because you might want to show it to your wife at some point to explain why you think there is a big problem.

But before you confront her you need to do some thinking about all this. Your wife is resentful of you. Why is that? What has she expressed in the past about this?


----------



## CardReader (Aug 15, 2014)

Have you met this gay man? Really talked to him, see how he interacts with your wife, etc. Have you seen him with a BF?

An ex-friend of mine apparently was cheating on her bf with men that she would say were gay (he never confirmed himself if that was true). He never thought twice about her staying late at night out with her "gay friends."


----------

